# RecipeDB - Black Diamond IPA



## argon (17/3/11)

Black Diamond IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes My specs are: OG1072, IBU74.5, SRM20.1. This was no chilled. The 5min and 0min hop additions were done by boiling up a small portion of the wort from the cube and adding the additions. This boiling portion was then added back to chilled cube at 4C in fermenter to equalize at 18C for pitching. This effectively locked in the late hop flavours and aromas. Dry hops were 15g of each Chinook, Centennial and Cascade. Grain Sub: Weyermann Carared is supposed to be Dingemans Aromatic - very important.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      9 kg BB Ale Malt    2.2 kg Weyermann Munich II    0.35 kg Weyermann Carafa Special III    0.35 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.35 kg Weyermann Carared       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 60mins)    30 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 30mins)    30 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 15mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 30mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         41L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.075 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 79.3 IBU   Efficiency 79%   Alcohol 7.31%   Colour 49 EBC   Batch Size 41L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 5 days   Conditioning 4 days           

View attachment Black_Diamond_IPA.bsm


----------



## argon (18/3/11)

Getting to the end of the keg now. Just had a pint last night. I reckon it's best had fresh. As the late hopping blends with a bit of time the sweetness of the malt and alc come through. Still tasty, nut much better when had fresh and young .


----------



## potof4x (13/5/11)

Argon, getting gear together to brew this recipe. Just a query on the late hops to help me get it right! Is it Chinook 20g / Cascade 20g @ 0min, then Dry Hop with 15g each Chinook/Centennial/Cascade? So no centennial for the 10,5,0 min boil additions? All thise hops look great, can't wait to get them boiling!


----------



## argon (13/5/11)

potof4x said:


> Argon, getting gear together to brew this recipe. Just a query on the late hops to help me get it right! Is it Chinook 20g / Cascade 20g @ 0min, then Dry Hop with 15g each Chinook/Centennial/Cascade? So no centennial for the 10,5,0 min boil additions? All thise hops look great, can't wait to get them boiling!



Looking back at the recipe it's like this;

20.00 gm Cascade [7.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 

30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

So twice as much cascade as the the other additions. Cascade is not as bold as either Chinook or Centennial so i doubled it to let i come through. The aromas on this one were huge! Hope it tuns out well.


----------



## domix (13/5/11)

Sounds like a great beer. Thanks for the recipe.
Quick question. You're kegging, but for those that bottle what level of carbonation would you recommend?

thanks


----------



## argon (13/5/11)

domix said:


> Sounds like a great beer. Thanks for the recipe.
> Quick question. You're kegging, but for those that bottle what level of carbonation would you recommend?
> 
> thanks



I like to do IPAs fairly spritsy/medium to high carbonation to aid with a dry mouthfeel. So about 2.6 volumes.


----------

